# Баян/аккордеон в USA



## avm (26 Янв 2017)

Уважаемые знатоки, заинтересовался вопросом исполнительского мастерства на мировом уровне на баяне/аккордеоне в Штатах. И если в Кубке мира среди аккордеонистов первую премию американцы получали (правда, последний раз в далеком 1984 г.), то про баянистов сколь не искал - полный "0"...   Есть ли они, баянисты ?
Сразу оговорюсь, что в данном вопросе дилетант, просто стало интересно, а как на сегодняшний день обстоит дело у американцев с обучением на этих прекрасных инструментах? К примеру, на баяне вообще существует обучение?


----------



## lemur (27 Янв 2017)

avm писал:


> Уважаемые знатоки, заинтересовался вопросом исполнительского мастерства на мировом уровне на баяне/аккордеоне в Штатах. И если в Кубке мира среди аккордеонистов первую премию американцы получали (правда, последний раз в далеком 1984 г.), то про баянистов сколь не искал - полный "0"...   Есть ли они, баянисты ?
> Сразу оговорюсь, что в данном вопросе дилетант, просто стало интересно, а как на сегодняшний день обстоит дело у американцев с обучением на этих прекрасных инструментах? К примеру, на баяне вообще существует обучение?


Вы можете изучить вот эти сайты:
1. http://www.ameraccord.com
2. http://www.accordions.com/atg/

Там найдете много интересного о баяне/аккордеоне в США.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (27 Янв 2017)

Господа, давайте сначала договоримся о понятиях (не о жизни по "понятиям", а просто о терминологии). Термин "баян" чисто русское изобретение, присвоенное в свое время конкретному кнопочному инструменту и распространившееся на все однотипные инструменты. Отсюда и в русской и родственных системах обучения разделение на баян как инструмент с кнопками и аккордеон как инструмент с клавишами. В США и во всем западном мире такого разделения в терминологии нет, а есть кнопочные и клавишные аккордеоны. Если Вы спрашиваете "как на сегодняшний день обстоит дело у американцев с обучением" на кнопочных аккордеонах, то ответ скорее будет, а никак. В США принято играть на клавишных аккордеонах, хотя есть и исключения. В конце концов, в каждой стране свои предпочтения, сложившиеся по разным причинам. Есть страны где больше любят "кнопки", есть где "клавиши". Если же Вас интересуют эти самые исключения, я могу назвать несколько примеров, и Вы на этом основании сможете назвать их баянистами, хотя что это даст? Основная масса или, если хотите, подавляющее большинство играющих на аккордеонах, выбирают именно "клавиши".


----------



## kep (27 Янв 2017)

avm (26.01.2017, 23:14) писал:


> правда, последний раз в далеком 1984 г.


 Кори Песатуро брал _Primus Ikaaline в 2011, Coupe Mondiale в 2009_


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (27 Янв 2017)

в далеком 1984 г - это и был "кнопочник"  Peter Soave.


----------



## avm (27 Янв 2017)

Спасибо всем за ответы!


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (27 Янв 2017)

А вот у меня такой вопрос - существуют афроамериканцы-кнопочники? Всё что нашёл - https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%B3%D1%80+%D1%81+%D0%B1%D0%B0%D1%8F
%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%BC&amp;newwindow=1&amp;biw=1008&amp;bih=646&amp;source=lnms&amp;t
bm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;sqi=2&amp;ved=0ahUKEwjTo625reLRAhWE1iwKHcOhCV0Q_AUIBigB#imgr
c=Cuveo5yhL-hmAM:


----------



## avm (27 Янв 2017)

Кстати, тоже вопрос-вопросов)) Ведь на клавишах некоторые прилично играют.  
Загадочная все таки страна - Америка


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (27 Янв 2017)

avm (27.01.2017, 16:51) писал:


> Кстати, тоже вопрос-вопросов)) Ведь на клавишах некоторые прилично играют. Загадочная все таки страна - Америка


 Лично для меня вопрос актуален ещё и потому, что я писал диплом по джазу на баяне-аккордеоне и не нашёл практически никакой информации по этому вопросу, потому что тогда у меня не было интернета. Но сейчас всё-таки нашёл (эх, если бы он "Волжские картины" сыграл) -


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (27 Янв 2017)

Вот он, негритянский гармонист - http://www.jefferybroussard.com/


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (27 Янв 2017)

Позвольте и мне добавить несколько слов по этой теме.  Формального обучения на баяне (для получения диплома) здесь нету.  На аккордеоне есть, но это идёт как специальная программа. Да и предлагается она только в нескольких ВУЗах.  Брать частные уроки у баянистов из бывшего союза можно во многих крупных городах.  Но желающих почти нет.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (27 Янв 2017)

Sergey_Semenov (27.01.2017, 18:00) писал:


> Но желающих почти нет.


 Очень плохо. Скажите, а что Вы думаете вот по этому поводу? - http://jazzforum.ru/viewtopic.php?f=5&amp;t=6615


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (27 Янв 2017)

Дмитрий, спасибо за ссылку.  Мне кажется я когда-то туда зглядывал.  Честно говоря, я не питаю к джазу симпатий, хотя некоторые джазовые вещи мне нравятся.  Если вы хотите узнать моё мнение на вопрос: "Стоит-ли обучать народников джазу?"  То я думаю что тем кому это интересно - стоит, а кому нет - не стоит.  То есть предлагать такой курс как дополнительный (по выбору). Я не могу утверждать наверняка, но вроде бы здесь джазом народ особо не мучают


----------



## avm (27 Янв 2017)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Позвольте и мне добавить несколько слов по этой теме.  Формального обучения на баяне (для получения диплома) здесь нету.  На аккордеоне есть, но это идёт как специальная программа. Да и предлагается она только в нескольких ВУЗах.  Брать частные уроки у баянистов из бывшего союза можно во многих крупных городах.  Но желающих почти нет.


Вот тож и странно, с постсоветского пространств народу куча, уверен что среди эмигрантов есть и педагоги и талантливые музыканты. А вот баяна (настоящего, русского) выходит нет...   
Тогда ещё вопрс: если есть курс аккордеона, то преподаватель может и на кнопочном обучать?


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (27 Янв 2017)

Обычно нет.  Только на клавишном.  Кстати, среди преподавателей аккордеонистов немало иммигрантов из Польши.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (27 Янв 2017)

avm (27.01.2017, 21:51) писал:


> Вот тож и странно, с постсоветского пространств народу куча, уверен что среди эмигрантов есть и педагоги и талантливые музыканты. А вот баяна (настоящего, русского) выходит нет...


 *avm*, на самом деле не странно. Почитайте книгу Фёдора Раззакова "Вторжение в СССР" - http://www.labirint.ru/books/478948/

Аннотация - 

"До сих пор в России бытует расхожий стереотип о том, что СССР, закрыв себя железным занавесом, отгородился от всего мира. На самом деле
все было с точностью до наоборот. Это западный мир отгородил себя 
занавесом от советского влияния, почти не допуская к себе ничего 
советского - ни музыки, ни литературы, ни кинематографа. Между тем западная музыка звучала в СССР, образно говоря, даже из 
утюгов, с каждым годом опережая по популярности и частоте исполнения 
родную советскую…"

Добавлю - "и от русского баяна в том числе". Думаю, всё понятно...


----------



## avm (27 Янв 2017)

Спасибо за ссылку!  
Но вопрос у меня остался: если педагог обучает на аккордеоне клавишном, он может (как наши) параллельно на кнопочном аккордеоне обучать? Или в Штатах конкретно все узко специализированно?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (27 Янв 2017)

В Штатах как раз-таки все очень широко специализировано. Если педагог обучает на аккордеоне клавишном, если он владеет скрипкой, гитарой, большим барабаном и т.д, включая то, что Вы называете баяном, а в Штатах называют кнопочным аккордеоном, то он может обучать на чем угодно, и никто ему это не запретит. Если ученики к Вам идут, то это говорит о Вашем профессионализме, а на чем (или чему) он будет обучать, не имеет значения. В Штатах нету разделения на баян и аккордеон. Это все аккордеоны, только разных систем. Есть клавишные, есть кнопочные. Есть система B, а есть система C, и еще куча разных систем. Есть диатонический аккордеон, а есть еще что-нибудь (по нашим понятиям) экзотическое.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (27 Янв 2017)

avm () писал:Спасибо за ссылку!  
Но вопрос у меня остался: если педагог обучает на аккордеоне клавишном, он может (как наши) параллельно на кнопочном аккордеоне обучать? Или в Штатах конкретно все узко специализированно? 


трудно сказать если зздесь всё "узко специализированно" или наоборот.  На мой взгляд, здесь очень по-разному.  Где-то специализированно, а где-то так как написал Григорий.  Но баянистов среди американцев  (а не иммигрантов) здесь раз два и обчёлся.  А преподаватели аккордеона тоже разные.  Те (преподаватели аккордеона), которых я знаю (опять же среди здешних, а не иммигрантов), не могут играть на баяне.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (28 Янв 2017)

Ну, почему же? 
Я знаю как минимум двоих американцев (из США, я знаю еще и из Канады), играющих именно на баяне (на кнопочном аккордеоне системы B). 
Только кнопочная система, повторюсь, не распространена в Америке. Американцы предпочитают "клавиши".
avm (27.01.2017, 22:02) писал:


> если педагог обучает на аккордеоне клавишном, он может (как наши) параллельно на кнопочном аккордеоне обучать?


Уточните, что значит "может"? Это "умеет" или "имеет право"?
Если "умеет", то ему ничто не мешает преподавать,
Если "имеет право", то это право ему никто не дает и не отнимает.
Умеет, хочет учить, есть желающие - учит.
И наоборот.


----------



## avm (28 Янв 2017)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Уточните, что значит "может"? Это "умеет" или "имеет право"?
> Если "умеет", то ему ничто не мешает преподавать,
> Если "имеет право", то это право ему никто не дает и не отнимает.
> Умеет, хочет учить, есть желающие - учит.
> И наоборот.


Да, я именно "умеет" имел в виду))
Получаеться, если у преподавателя есть желание и есть ученик то он может обучать на кнопочном аккордеоне системы *В* без проблем. Остаётся вопрос по выборной системе - играют на ней американцы, или у них в ходу только "готовая"?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (28 Янв 2017)

У них в ходу все. 
Вам же написали сверху, что американцы побеждали на конкурсах не только "в далеком 1984", но и немного позже. 
Неужели Вы думаете, что те, кто побеждал или хотя бы "просто" участвовал, не соответствовали требуемому уровню? 
Те, кто хотят играть, играют и еще как.


----------



## kep (28 Янв 2017)

avm (28.01.2017, 08:51) писал:


> Остаётся вопрос по выборной системе - играют на ней американцы, или у них в ходу только "готовая"?


 И играют, и новые системы изобретают и применяют. Горячие дискуссии ведут по Moschino System 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nu5kX90KANc

И даже Уве Штегер поучаствовал: 
https://vimeo.com/197517209


----------



## avm (28 Янв 2017)

Ответы на интересующие вопросы получил, в голове по полочкам разложил))  Всем ещё раз большое спасибо!


----------



## kep (28 Янв 2017)

avm (27.01.2017, 21:51) писал:


> А вот баяна (настоящего, русского) выходит нет...


 Ну, например Стас Венглевский много обучает.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2017)

kep (28.01.2017, 10:23) писал:


> Ну, например Стас Венглевский много обучает.


 А он негр? Скорее всего нет. Очень жаль. А что обучает - это конечно хорошо.


----------



## ze_go (28 Янв 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28.01.2017, 11:50) писал:


> А он негр? Скорее всего нет. Очень жаль.


а Вы испытываете влечение к особам с нестандартным окрасом?))


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (28 Янв 2017)

avm (27.01.2017, 21:51) писал:А вот баяна (настоящего, русского) выходит нет... 
Уточните, что Вы имеете ввиду под словами "баяна настоящего, русского". 
Собственно кнопочный аккордеон системы B, называемый в России и сопредельных странах баяном или умение играть русскую музыку?
Если последнее, то это не имеет никакого отношения к музыкальному интерументу, и умение играть русскую музыку возможно хоть на барабане. 
Если инструмент, то и это здесь есть (я уже писал, что кнопочные аккордеоны любых систем не самые распространенные инструменты в США).
Стас Венглевский (раз уже зашла речь об именах) конечно же не негр (dmitrijgoncharov2008, не могли бы Вы уточнить, какое это имеет значение?)
Выпускник Гнесинки (ученик Липса), лауреат конкурсов, родом из Молдавии, в США более 20 лет, вполне успешно и преподает, и выступает, и пишет музыку (американцам, кстати, нравится), и издает сборники, и был Президентом American Teachers Guild (там выборная система и сменяемость каждые 4 года), что, согласитесь, для выходца из СССР, не американца по рождению, очень немало.
Peter Soave (т.е НЕ выходец из СССР, а "абориген") играет на баяне (начинал, кстати, на аккордеоне). 
Его репертуар, конечно же, его личное дело, но я точно знаю, что "Русский танец" Шендерева он играет.
Знаю, еще 2-их американцев, играющих на системах B.
Это не говоря о многочисленных выходцах с Союза, играющих на баянах.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2017)

ze_go (28.01.2017, 18:12) писал:


> а Вы испытываете влечение к особам с нестандартным окрасом?))


 Ну, если только противоположного пола...
GrigoryFainshtein (28.01.2017, 20:51) писал:


> Стас Венглевский (раз уже зашла речь об именах) конечно же не негр (dmitrijgoncharov2008, не могли бы Вы уточнить, какое это имеет значение?)


 По большому счёту - никакого. Просто для штатов это было бы оригинально и неформально - негр-баянист. Согласитесь?

Если мой план по внедрению обучения джазу на "народных" специальностях в России состоится, то я надеюсь, что к нам рано или поздно приедет чернокожий исполнитель, чтобы научиться играть на баяне, а ещё лучше - на домре, балалайке или гуслях. (Играют же русские на банджо? Играют!)

P.S. - и на бандуре... негры-бандуристы...


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2017)

Да, кстати, в США существует партия "Чёрные пантеры" и движение Black Power - http://www.blackpanther.org/index.html


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (28 Янв 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28.01.2017, 21:48) писал:


> Просто для штатов это было бы оригинально и неформально - негр-баянист. Согласитесь?


 Соглашусь. Насчет "оригинально". Насчет "неформально" - не понял. И что?
dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28.01.2017, 21:48) писал:


> Если мой план по внедрению обучения джазу на "народных" специальностях в России состоится...


 Слышал (читал) это много раз от Вас. Возникает резонный вопрос (согласитесь?): Вы-то сам джаз играете? Джаз это импровизация в первую очередь (конечно, не только, но без импровизации нет джаза). Вы же на каком-то из форумов честно признались, что играете джаз "по нотам". То есть фактически не играете... Так? Или я что-то не понял? Если не понял - прошу прощения, и приведите пример (дайте послушать) как Вы играете джаз. Если это так, то о чем Вы вообще?dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28.01.2017, 21:48) писал:


> то я надеюсь, что к нам рано или поздно приедет чернокожий исполнитель, чтобы научиться играть на баяне, а ещё лучше - на домре, балалайке или гуслях.


 Писали уже, что для этого совсем не обязательно приезжать в Россию. 
А почему именно чернокожий? 
Или Вы до сих пор считаете, что джаз играют только чернокожие?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2017)

GrigoryFainshtein (28.01.2017, 22:39) писал:


> И что?


 Ничего, всё в порядке. 
GrigoryFainshtein (28.01.2017, 22:39) писал:


> Возникает резонный вопрос (согласитесь?): Вы-то сам джаз играете?


 Отвечу - не играю, а играл. Видео к сожалению нет.
GrigoryFainshtein (28.01.2017, 22:39) писал:


> Джаз это импровизация в первую очередь (конечно, не только, но без импровизации нет джаза). Вы же на каком-то из форумов честно признались, что играете джаз "по нотам". То есть фактически не играете...


У меня сейчас нет времени и желания вдаваться в теорию вопроса о том, что такое - джаз, что такое - импровизация, хотя джаз может быть без импровизации, а импровизация - без джаза. Могу только выслать Вам ноты своих джазовых обработок.
Фактически не играю, но это не мешает мне изучать теорию вопроса, т.к. по крайней мере я имею представление о предмете.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2017)

GrigoryFainshtein (28.01.2017, 22:39) писал:


> Писали уже, что для этого совсем не обязательно приезжать в Россию.


 Тогда попробую связаться с ассоциацией домристов и балалаечников Америки.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2017)

GrigoryFainshtein (28.01.2017, 22:39) писал:


> А почему именно чернокожий? Или Вы до сих пор считаете, что джаз играют только чернокожие?


 Потому что история не знает примеров, когда негры играли джаз на гуслях, не так ли? А белые играют, например - Павел Лукоянов. То же самое и с другими народными инструментами.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (28 Янв 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28.01.2017, 23:29) писал:


> Фактически не играю, но это не мешает мне изучать теорию вопроса


 Изучайте на здоровье. dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28.01.2017, 23:29) писал:


> по крайней мере я имею представление о предмете


 Вы считаете, что иметь представление о предмете, этого достотачно, чтобы преподавать этот самый предмет?dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28.01.2017, 23:34) писал:


> ...для этого совсем не обязательно приезжать в Россию. Тогда попробую связаться с ассоциацией домристов и балалаечников Америки.


 Кто бы объяснил, какая здесь связь? 
dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28.01.2017, 23:36) писал:


> история не знает примеров, когда негры играли джаз на гуслях


 Зачем неграм играть джаз на гуслях?
Зачем белым играть джаз на гуслях?
dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28.01.2017, 23:36) писал:


> А белые играют


И что?


----------



## kep (29 Янв 2017)

Общий вопрос: какое отношение национальность или раса имеют к игре на любом музыкальном инструменте?


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (29 Янв 2017)

Похоже обсуждение начинает уходить в сторону от первоначальной темы. 
Мне хочется поделиться некоторыми своими наблюдениями за американцами, которые сами играют на баяне или же играют на каких-то других инструментах в сопровождении баяна.  Они (американцы) очень ценят не только баян сам по себе, но и как он преподносится слушателю.  А именно, если на баяне звучит русская народная музыка, то исполнитель должен быть одет в русский народный костюм и вести себя не как выпускник консерватории (я имею ввиду находиться выше слушателя или по крайней мере на недосягаемом расстоянии от него), а рядом с ним, на одном уровне.  Так  как у нас было в деревнях, когда приглашали баяниста, и все пели под его баян.  Кроме того, они (американцы) не видят ничего зазорного в том, что выпускник консерватории исполняет обработки Маланина, Шалаева, Кузнецова, Пичуева или других баянистов/композиторов на народные темы.  То есть, они не видят ничего недостойного в том, что баянист с наивысшим уровнем образования играет "простые" вещи на сцене.


----------



## avm (29 Янв 2017)

А как обстоят дела с обучением на аккордеоне в общеобразовательных школах в США? Т.е. достаточно широко преподаётся этот инструмент, или таких преподавателей не много и надо выбирать школу, если ребёнок желает обучаться этому инструменту?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Янв 2017)

*GrigoryFainshtein*, Вы серьёзно не понимаете или прикидываетесь? Я спрошу по другому. Если "белые" играют джаз (не важно на каких инструментах), почему бы "чёрным" не начать играть русскую музыку (так же не важно, на каких инструментах)? Не знаю как другим, но мне было бы очень интересно увидеть видеозапись, на которой например того же Шендерёва играет "чёрный". Только и всего. Конечно, это imho. Если Вам (или "чёрным") это не интересно, заставлять никто не будет. Кстати, а Вы случайно не "чёрный"?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Янв 2017)

kep (29.01.2017, 01:06) писал:


> Общий вопрос: какое отношение национальность или раса имеют к игре на любом музыкальном инструменте?


 Очень простое - интересно когда люди играют то, что им как бы несвойственно.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Янв 2017)

Что-то вроде этого -


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Янв 2017)

Может Вы мне объясните тогда, зачем ОНИ это поют? Они же "белые"? -


----------



## avm (29 Янв 2017)

*dmitrijgoncharov2008 Почему бы Вам не открыть отдельную тему на интересующий вас вопрос?  
А уважаемого Модератора прошу переместить туда посты относительно джаза, черных, фиолетовых, в крапинку и т.д. и т.п.
Спасибо!

*


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Янв 2017)

*avm*, хорошо, только не удаляйте. Но вопросы стали задавать мне, так что уж извините. Мне кажется, это всё-таки имеет отношение и к аккордеону в США. Например - Аккордеон и r'n'b -


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Янв 2017)

Я просто не вижу смысла плодить много похожих тем.


----------



## avm (29 Янв 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 () писал:Я просто не вижу смысла плодить много похожих тем.

Так если похожие, то кто против))
Но к примеру, Ваши несколько постов выше (39-42), какое отношение имеют к этой теме? А так то да...


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (29 Янв 2017)

Вопросы от avm (сообщение 38)
А как обстоят дела с обучением на аккордеоне в общеобразовательных школах в США? Т.е. достаточно широко преподаётся этот инструмент, или таких преподавателей не много и надо выбирать школу, если ребёнок желает обучаться этому инструменту?


Мягко говоря: совсем не широко преподаётся.  Конечно же школу можно выбирать (если есть такая возможность).  Но обычно, просто берут частные уроки. Например, в нашем городе (Ланкастер, штат Пенсильвания) ни в одной школе нет преподавания ни аккордеона, ни тем более баяна.  Зато есть несколько аккордеонистов, которые дают частные уроки.  Правда только на аккордеоне, как я уже писал ранее. В основном дети занимаются на фортепиано, струнных (скрипка, альт, виолончель, и т.д.), духовых, ну и конечно же на гитаре.  Один мой знакомый баянист из Нью-Йорка преподаёт там гитару в детской музыкальной школе.  На баяне говорит никто не хочет.  Кстати, эта школа в Бруклине, и в основном там занимаются русско-говорящие дети.  Но интерес к баяну даже и них очень слаб. Что уж говорить про остальных?   Почему, это уже отдельная тема, хотя и напрямую взаимосвязаная с этой.
Что же касаемо джаза, то на мой взгляд это всё-таки прежде всего музыкальый стиль, а не совокупность каких-то кнкретных произведений.  Чем является русская народная музыка.  Ведь можно даже русские народные мелодии исполнять в джазовой обработке.  Поэтому, мне не совсем понятно как сравнивать джаз и русскую народную музыку.  Но раз уж вопрос про джаз, то как всем думаю известно, американцы его очень любят, понимают и ценят.  Некоторые используют аккордеон в джазовых оркестрах или ансамблях. А есть и такие, которые практически сами освоили баян и с удовольствием играют как русские народные произведения, так и всё остальное.  Вот например Джим Ванделли:
https://youtu.be/qNRaFE7vFcw
Я не нашёл видео на ютубе, где он исполняет русскую народную музыку, но знаю, что он это часто делает и с большим удовольствием.  Вот ссылка на ролик, где он исполняет почти народную мелодию.
https://youtu.be/A2ocK61MnFQ 
А вот к примеру ансабль непрофессиональных аккодеонистов исполняет русские мелодии (первая, конечно же не народная), зато вторая (Светит месяц)
https://youtu.be/kS4yHa4x0XI


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Янв 2017)

*Sergey_Semenov*, спасибо за столь подробный ответ.


----------



## avm (29 Янв 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 писал:


> *Sergey_Semenov*, спасибо за столь подробный ответ.


Присоединюсь, все растолковали обстоятельно!  
Джим зачетный дядька, даже с балалайкой на фото))


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (29 Янв 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29.01.2017, 11:21) писал:


> а Вы случайно не "чёрный"?


 случайно "чёрный". И что?
О джазе "имею представление". Преподавать не собираюсь.
dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29.01.2017, 11:21) писал:


> Вы серьёзно не понимаете или прикидываетесь?


 Конечно же прикидываюсь.
Я не вижу связи в dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29.01.2017, 11:21) писал:


> Если "белые" играют джаз, почему бы "чёрным" не начать играть русскую музыку.


 dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29.01.2017, 11:21) писал:


> Не знаю как другим, но мне было бы очень интересно увидеть видеозапись, на которой например того же Шендерёва играет "чёрный".


 dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28.01.2017, 23:29) писал:


> Видео к сожалению нет.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Янв 2017)

*GrigoryFainshtein*, дискуссия с формалистами (да ещё из-за рубежа) мне совершенно не интересна. Кроме Вас здесь нашлись люди из США, которые и связь видят и объяснить всё могут. А от Вас спать что-то хочется. Спокойной ночи! Тема себя исчерпала и может быть закрыта. Imho. 

P.S. - ноты "Волжских картин" Вы получили. Как выучите - выложите видео, интересно будет посмотреть. Хотя нет, не интересно. Я в очередной раз ошибся в людях...


----------



## vvz (30 Янв 2017)

О-очень толерантный форум и админы. Или чего-то не знаю...


----------



## vev (30 Янв 2017)

vvz писал:


> О-очень толерантный форум и админы. Или чего-то не знаю...


Ваши предложения? Замочить?...

Мне кажется, что каждый, уважающий себя форум, должен иметь своего собственного паяца/юродивого. Это вакансия в настоящее время занята...


----------



## avm (9 Май 2017)

Уважаемые форумчане, с Праздником Победы!
 Ищу информацию по преподавателю (либо муз. школы) в Майами (Флорида) обучению на баяне. Может кто знает?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (9 Май 2017)

Обратитесь к Нине Wegmann (она же Нина Слюсарь). Аккордеонистка, выпускница Гнесинки (ученица Семенова). 
Преподает в Тампе в Jesuit High School. Если Вас не устроит, что ее основной инструмент аккордеон, а не баян, думаю, она сможет найти кого-то из баянистов там. Тампа не очень далеко от Майами находится. Т.е. и это не должно быть проблемой.


----------



## avm (9 Май 2017)

Большое спасибо!
Тампа от Майами достаточно далеко, км. 400 ) Нине напишу, может посоветует преподавателя.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (10 Май 2017)

Еще один из вариантов обратитесь в Florida Accordion Association (http://www.accordions.com/florida/)


----------



## avm (10 Май 2017)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Еще один из вариантов обратитесь в Florida Accordion Association (http://www.accordions.com/florida/)


Да, вчера нашёл их сайт - буду узнавать. 
Ещё раз, большое спасибо!


----------



## avm (23 Июл 2018)

Всем доброго!
Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите координаты хорошего преподавателя в USA, который практикует обучение по Скайпу. Желательно баяниста, но не принципиально.

PS: можно англоговорящего))


----------



## vikatik (23 Июл 2018)

А если по Скайпу - какая разница, где преподаватель, хоть в Австралии, хоть в Сибири?


----------



## avm (23 Июл 2018)

vikatik писал:


> А если по Скайпу - какая разница, где преподаватель, хоть в Австралии, хоть в Сибири?


Разница во времени - в этом основная проблема


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (23 Июл 2018)

У меня, конечно, никто не спрашивал... Но... 
По-моему, это если и проблема, то небольшая.


----------



## avm (23 Июл 2018)

GrigoryFainshtein/ писал:


> У меня, конечно, никто не спрашивал... Но...
> По-моему, это если и проблема, то небольшая.


Скажу по своему опыту: все знакомые "действующие" педагоги, люди занятые и когда у них есть свободное "окно", тогда у нас  ночь - или наоборот. Плюс еще концерты, зачеты и т.п. 
Ловить моменты, либо тратить время в выходной, крайне не удобо как преподавателю, так и мне. Ибо у кого то дача, внуки, рыбалка и пр.
А еще как  оказалось, преподавать "на расстоянии" имеет свою специфику и в силу разных причин (техническая грамотность, наличие "быстрого" интернета, монитор с хорошим разрешением и т.д.) - не каждый хочет с этим заморачиваться...


----------



## vikatik (23 Июл 2018)

А что Вам непонятно то конкретно?
Мне эти инструменты видятся достаточно простыми в освоении, если базовые знания по теории музыки получены и есть навык игры на других гармонических инструментах?

Может Вас какой-то определенный стиль интересует?
Для США вижу вероятность популярности аранжировок Джазовых стандартов. Так, если взять за основу гармонию на левой половине нужно отрабатывать различные нестандартные сочетания бас-аккорд для сложных аккордов. Хотя, это только один из стилей, а можно вес перенести на правую сторону, но тогда придется заставить работать больше правую руку, растяжки, интервалы и т.д.
У Гэри Дала есть неплохие книги по этой теме.

Может Каджунские или Зайдеко наигрыши? Или Вас местное не интересует вообще?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (23 Июл 2018)

avm (23.07.2018, 22:35) писал:


> все знакомые "действующие" педагоги, люди занятые и когда у них есть свободное "окно", тогда у нас  ночь - или наоборот.


 Это ситуация, когда все упирается в деньги. И если имеет смысл, то можно и ночью поработатьavm (23.07.2018, 22:35) писал:


> Плюс еще концерты, зачеты и т.п.


 Это, вероятно, относится к преподавателям, работающим на "дядю" (т.е. преподавателам ВУЗов и т.д.) 
К частникам, особенно, преподающим на дому, это вряд ли будет относиться.
avm (23.07.2018, 22:35) писал:


> Ловить моменты, либо тратить время в выходной, крайне не удобо как преподавателю, так и мне.


 Это будет больше проблема преподавателя, чем ученика.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (23 Июл 2018)

avm (23.07.2018, 22:35) писал:


> А еще как  оказалось, преподавать "на расстоянии" имеет свою специфику


 Разумеется, только несколько в ином смысле.avm (23.07.2018, 22:35) писал:


> наличие "быстрого" интернета, монитор с хорошим разрешением


 Со стороны преподавателя, здесь должно быть 100% "чисто"


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (23 Июл 2018)

avm (23.07.2018, 20:35) писал:


> Разница во времени - в этом основная проблема


Вы находитесь в Москве? Т.е. разница у нас с Вами 8 часов? И это, по-Вашему, проблема? Вот если бы было как с Индией, разница 11 - 12 часов, это можно было бы считать проблемой. А так...


----------



## avm (24 Июл 2018)

vikatik () писал:А что Вам непонятно то конкретно?
Мне эти инструменты видятся достаточно простыми в освоении, если базовые знания по теории музыки получены и есть навык игры на других гармонических инструментах?


Мне для сына нужен преподаватель. До книжек он сам потом дорастет))


----------



## vikatik (24 Июл 2018)

avm (24.07.2018, 00:16) писал:


> Мне для сына нужен преподаватель.


А, тогда понятно.

GrigoryFainshtein (23.07.2018, 23:52) писал:


> Вы находитесь в Москве?


Так вроде автор в США?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (24 Июл 2018)

vikatik (24.07.2018, 13:23) писал:


> Так вроде автор в США?


 Только в профиле у автора указано: Место жительства: Москва
А если в США, тогда тем более какие проблемы с разницей во времени?


----------



## vikatik (24 Июл 2018)

Чего-то я совсем запутался. Человек, живущий в Москве ищет преподавателя баяна для ребенка по Скайпу в США?
Ну, может в этом и есть конечно какая-то изюминка. Ну, или тут какие-то сложные комбинации - например, он в Москве, а ребенок в США?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (24 Июл 2018)

Ну, а Вам-то что с этого? 
Человек постоянно (по крайней мере он так считает) живет в Москве, и регистрировался на сайте, будучи в Москве. 
В настоящее время человек живет в США, по его представлению, временно, и ищет преподавателя там же.


----------

